# Common boa for swap !!



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi there i have a 3/4 foot early 08 female boa , she feeds on small rats and day old chicks , never misses a feed ,sheds great. 
I am looking for a swap pefer corns and royals of any size , if hatchlings then i would like 3 for the boa or make me an offer . I am in glasgow .


----------

